# HUFFY BUZZ BIKE AD



## jungleterry (Dec 29, 2021)

Hello was hoping some one had a sales ad or more information on our Buzz bike .thank you so much Terry and Tammy


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 29, 2021)

What head badge is on the bike?


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 30, 2021)

western auto head badge


----------



## Clementine (Jan 13, 2022)

Neato,what year?


----------

